# Need stereo-mono help :)



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey everyone,

When I play live, I take a mono monitor output from the FOH mixer into one of these:

http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/HA400.aspx

Then into my headphones.

However, I only get one side of my headphones (very annoying).

I know I will get the same sound on each side, but how can I go about getting it? I really need that other side working 

Thanks!

~Andrew


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

You need a mono-to-stereo adapter and stick it on the end of the cable running from your mixer going into the Behringer.

You're right, you'll end up with a dual-mono feed, not a stereo one, but at least it'll be in both ears. The Source carries them. Something like this, but 1/4".


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

This is what you need.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yup, What Hollowbody said, but I would look for a little better quality. I've had some of those cheapo radio shack adapters fail or cut in and out. If you buy one of those, you may want to buy two.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Yup, What Hollowbody said, but I would look for a little better quality. I've had some of those cheapo radio shack adapters fail or cut in and out. If you buy one of those, you may want to buy two.


Funny thing is, though, these things are HARD to find! The crappy plastic one I posted was the only one I could find, really, other than other crappy plastic ones. The Source's website doesn't list anything like it other than a 1/4" in 1/8" out, which would require yet another adapter, and that's plastic too (gold-plated though).

Know of anywhere I could find a nice metal one? Gold-plated or no, I don't really care.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

If you can't find a good quality adapter, you could consider making up something with a mono jack mounted in a small project box and a good quality stereo plug wired out of the other side...bulky, but should work fine and hold up well....Correct?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

greco said:


> If you can't find a good quality adapter, you could consider making up something with a mono jack mounted in a small project box and a good quality stereo plug wired out of the other side...bulky, but should work fine and hold up well....Correct?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Absolutely, but that doesn't really suit my particular needs, as it will be too heavy and pull down on the female jack that I need to connect to. I could easily whip up a short Female Mono 1/4" to Male Stereo 1/4" cable, but I'd need to buy a TRS Male 1/4" plug. Either way, I'm paying money. If I could pay an extra buck or two and have it done for me, I'd rather go that way.

My other option is to take apart my 2x1/4" Male TS to 1/4" Male TRS cable and cannibalize the TRS from that into a mono>stereo cable, but I know as SOON as I do that, I'll end up needing the dual mono>stereo cable


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Sort of useful. Axe Music sells this product:










Though it's used to fool a mixer's insert jack into thinking it's a direct out, it's actually exactly what we've been talking about  They're called Direct-Out Cables. The Hosa one is pretty reasonably priced, but I'm sure there are other versions that are probably a bit better made.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Sort of useful. Axe Music sells this product:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ding ding ding

We have a winner

Tell him what he's won Steve!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Ding ding ding
> 
> We have a winner
> 
> Tell him what he's won Steve!


Do I get the second place prize?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Local shop has all the Hosa adapters, so I picked it up and it works like a charm!

~Andrew


----------

